# Ungrouping FOLDERS from Windows explorer in Windows 7 Taskbar



## tahabhai (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a new W7 PC that i am trying to make a shortcut to a network share (\\blah\blah). I create the shortcut to my desktop (right click>new>shortcut), and drag and drop it (pin it) to my taskbar. Next thing I see, it appears in the windows explorer icon pinned to my taskbar, grouped with other FOLDER shortcuts I have created in the past. I can right click and get to the new shortcut but I'm curious to know if theres a way to ungroup these folders and view them individually.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

try right clicking the taskbar.
Then click properties.
There should be a drop down menu there that says to group all, group when taskbar is full, or to not group at all.

You may have to search for it but it is there. I am not on my Windows 7 machine right now so I can't give you clear instructions. It is there though.


----------



## tahabhai (Feb 9, 2010)

Tried that first...the only 2 options I have are Taskbar location on screen and Taskbar button set to Bottom and Never Combine respectively.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Idk then. 
I for one am not a fan of the new widows 7 taskbar. 
I like the height of it, but the grouping, and no quick launch sucks.
I made my 7 taskbar look as much like vista as I could.


----------



## tahabhai (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone else hear or seen anything? It's one of those minor things that drive you nuts.


----------

